# When the Holy Ghost?



## blong (Jun 30, 2011)

When I have been moved in a spiritual manner, I get goose bumps. Whether it be in church,home, fishing, hunting or just wherever. I believe it is the Spirit in me moving me. It happens when I am praying in the shower regularly. As a child from a divorced family, Sundays had a lonely feel to them until that night in church when I know the Holy Ghost came in me. Now Sundays are a joyful day to say the least. I am not good putting things on paper but I hope you can understand what I am trying to say. Do any of you get goose bumps and feel the Lord around you.


----------



## formula1 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re:*

For me, it happens often in worship or in prayer.  Yet, I find it's a good thing to also be aware that at times you don't have an experience or feeling of the move of the Holy Spirit, and He is equally there with you.  Remember, He will never leave you or forsake you, even when sometimes it feels that way.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 30, 2011)

blong said:


> When I have been moved in a spiritual manner, I get goose bumps. Whether it be in church,home, fishing, hunting or just wherever. I believe it is the Spirit in me moving me. It happens when I am praying in the shower regularly. As a child from a divorced family, Sundays had a lonely feel to them until that night in church when I know the Holy Ghost came in me. Now Sundays are a joyful day to say the least. I am not good putting things on paper but I hope you can understand what I am trying to say.* Do any of you get goose bumps and feel the Lord around you.*



Absolutely


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 30, 2011)

What a wonderful subject with great comments.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 30, 2011)

I often consider those moments of the near-ness of God to be special gifts. I welcome His presence when it comes; a song that brings tears of joy to my eyes, or as you said, "goosebumps" for no other reason than the Almighty Lord of Glory just connecting and sharing a moment of divine love.

It probably doesn't need to be said, but don't base your faith on this, or any "circumstantial faith" experience. As formula said, if the Lord appears to be "far away", keep pressing into His presence wether you "feel" Him or not.  These also can serve to be unique challenges to your faith so that your growth in Christ is based on His truth, not emotions. 

(X2 Ronnie, great thread.)


----------



## grouper throat (Jul 10, 2011)

I have felt the Holy Ghost just come upon me several times when praising through song. I really felt it this morning at church when singing Amazing Grace. It was awesome to say the least.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Jul 10, 2011)

When we seek, ...we'll find. A Soul living a yielded life can be so directed. I've been BLESSED to experiance it. First time I asked the Lord to answer a Prayer for a family in deserate need as a young Christian, he did. Within ten minutes. It's the most humbling feeling I know to realize the great living God which created the world, and all that's in it, would hear my petition. "The effectual, fervant Prayer of a rightous man availeth much."


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 10, 2011)

My closest feelings of connection with God always come while I read and study His Word.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 10, 2011)

If you want to really be moved in a spiritual manner go visit a nursing home.  Hug some necks and pray for some folks while you're there.  Give a stranger a hardy "God bless you".  Pray to God but never ask Him for a thing, only thank Him.
Aspire to be a teacher.  Maybe a Sunday School teacher.  Work with the youth group at church.  

Become a "preacher" person.  Develop a very close relationship with your preacher/pastor.  Encourage him...... I promise he needs it.

Those are spiritual things.  Tangible spiritual things.  During those things God will be on your back like ugly on a bulldog.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 11, 2011)

I get goose bumps as well. Few weeks back I was at work and not feeling well. I was walking between buildings here and I just quietly uttered the works "Please walk with me today". The most amazing peace came over me and goose bumps formed then. The rest of that day was awesome. I even told my boss of it and I think she felt a bit of the Holy Spirit as well. The Spirit can flow from breast to breast even outside of a Church setting. As I type this,He is here! Praise the Lord above.


----------

